# Your top 3 overdrive ..... no price limit



## Mr.nice_guy

OCD - sweet honey - .45 caliber

So hard 
A lot of them sounds killer


----------



## zdogma

Jan Ray, Cornerstone Gladio, Mythos Mjolnir


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Thanks again 
Can’t wait to hear these 
Have a great w/e


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Klon (because so transparent and not squishy; stacks well)
Boss SD-2 in lead mode (so tight and focused; never gets too loose or indistinct in terms of note separation on ya)
Pearl OD-05 (there is a parametric mid boost/cut control BEFORE the clipping section so you can totally dial in the colour you want so perfectly).

Note: I have never actually used an OCD - got one in the build queue though.


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Granny Gremlin said:


> Klon (because so transparent and not squishy; stacks well)
> Boss SD-2 in lead mode (so tight and focused; never gets too loose or indistinct in terms of note separation on ya)
> Pearl OD-05 (there is a paremetric mid boost/cut control BEFORE the clipping section so you can totally dial in the colour you want so perfectly).
> 
> Note: I have never actually used an OCD - got one in the build queue though.


Thanks granny


----------



## mhammer

After the first 150 or so (and that's probably a low estimate), they all start to sound the same.
But in general, it will be something I've made for myself, simply because I can adjust all the component values to suit my taste, my guitar, and make it do what I want. Plus, since many of the products out there are modded versions of something else, if you know how to mod, you can replicate 85% of what's out there. Other than that, no favorites.

Right now I'm grumbling because I thought I had made an Ibanez MT-10 Mostortion, but most of the CA3260 chips I got in from China seem to be duds. The circuit will work and sounds okay with other chips, but if it's going to be "authentic" it has to use a 3260.


----------



## sulphur

I consider an O/D a lower gain pedal, opposed to a distortion pedal.

So, my three would be Timmy, GainChanger and Barbershop.


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Very interesting mhammer..... that’s for sure that i don’t find a huge difference between all of them 
Mods are interesting for sure 
That’s another part of my ignorance that I will have to work on 
Thanks again my friend


----------



## nman

Boss Blues Driver...crunch to metal. Anyone agree ?


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Sulphur it’s exactly what it is lower gain 
More rock bluesy for my taste 
Distortion would be more like Black Sabbath for me
I will have look at your choices 
Thanks my friend


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

nman said:


> Boss Blues Driver...crunch to metal. Anyone agree ?


A good choice for sure my friend 
I heard that the one with the Kelly mod is interesting also 
But I never had the chance to compare them
Have a good day


----------



## shasha

I have about twenty od/distortion pedals and like to rotate them on and off my board. A little obsessive I know. LOL. But I always seem to go back to an old TS 9 that I have had since the early 90's. My current new faves are the Kingtone Duelist and Nobels ODR 1 and the Dude. I like to ride the volume on my guitar and these pedals excel at this. If I had to pick only one it would be the Kingtone box.


----------



## shasha

The JAM pedals Rattler also gets an honourable mention - even though its a distortion pedal.


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

shasha said:


> I have about twenty od/distortion pedals and like to rotate them on and off my board. A little obsessive I know. LOL. But I always seem to go back to an old TS 9 that I have had since the early 90's. My current new faves are the Kingtone Duelist and Nobels ODR 1 and the Dude. I like to ride the volume on my guitar and these pedals excel at this. If I had to pick only one it would be the Kingtone box.


The duelist seems very coooll 
It’s like you’re saying : a little obsessive 
But we like that 
And riding the volume is so cool also ... you can that tone at volume 8.5 on a strat that is magic ... solo —-;10;
Hahahahaha 
Have a good day


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

shasha said:


> The JAM pedals Rattler also gets an honourable mention - even though its a distortion pedal.


I will go have a look for sure 
Interesting 
Hav a good day


----------



## Okay Player

shasha said:


> The JAM pedals Rattler also gets an honourable mention - even though its a distortion pedal.


So, and I realize how stupid this will sound but hear me out. The Rattler is based on a Rat. The owner's manual that came with my 85 Reissue Proco Rat refers to it as "The last *Fuzz *you'll ever need."

Rattler is absolutely an amazing pedal though.


----------



## Okay Player

For things described specifically as "overdrives" in no particular order.

JHS Morning Glory
Klon KTR
Nobels ODR-1

Very honorable mentions to the Boss Angry Driver, the JHS Charlie Brown and Angry Charlie. If we're allowing things described as distortions and fuzzes, or "overdrive/distortions" I could pretty easily make an entire board of RAT/RAT variants and be happy as a clam.


----------



## Griff

Timmy, Timmy and Timmy.

Really, I also like my Klon KTR but I'd be fine with a Timmy and my volume knob.


----------



## YaReMi

Mythos Mjolnir (Wildwood Ed.)
OCD
Simble

Edit: Honorable mention goes to RYRA's Klone and .. I only include pedals I played.


----------



## Grab n Go

I really like my Bogner Blue for low/mid gain plexi type stuff. Great dynamics.

For boosting a crunchy amp, I'd have to say the Suhr Koko Boost.

I'm digging my Seymour Duncan Palladium these days. I run it with the gain all the way off, so I use it like a mid-gainer.


----------



## Pierrafeux

I'll go for Hand wired Ltd Ed Ibanez TS8, Vertex Steel String Special and J,Rockett Tim Pierce


----------



## TWRC

I've been though way too many overdrives to count, but my three are (in this order):


Smallsound Bigsound Mini
Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop
Greer Lightspeed
Honourable mention to the Earthquaker Devices Westwood


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Okay Player said:


> For things described specifically as "overdrives" in no particular order.
> 
> JHS Morning Glory
> Klon KTR
> Nobels ODR-1
> 
> Very honorable mentions to the Boss Angry Driver, the JHS Charlie Brown and Angry Charlie. If we're allowing things described as distortions and fuzzes, or "overdrive/distortions" I could pretty easily make an entire board of RAT/RAT variants and be happy as a clam.


Thanks for sharing my friend 
I will need to check YouTube a lot for the next few days 
Have a nice day


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Griff said:


> Timmy, Timmy and Timmy.
> 
> Really, I also like my Klon KTR but I'd be fine with a Timmy and my volume knob.


Thanks griff


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Pierrafeux said:


> I'll go for Hand wired Ltd Ed Ibanez TS8, Vertex Steel String Special and J,Rockett Tim Pierce


Thanks my mentor !!!!
See you this week probably


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

YaReMi said:


> Mythos Mjolnir (Wildwood Ed.)
> OCD
> Simble


Thanks Yareli


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Mr.nice_guy said:


> Thanks Yareli


Yaremi sorry


----------



## vadsy

three Metal Zones,., in series. only if money is no object of course


----------



## zztomato

Number 1 is easy: V1 BJFE Honey Bee. Just the best ever. Never sounds like a pedal, just sounds and responds like a small tube combo. I've had a few Honey Bees and they have all been a bit different from one another. The one I have had for the last several years is the best.
Next is the Nordland ODR-C and also the Vemuram Shanks ODS. Both Nobels inspired but the Nordland is an updated version by the Nobels original designer.
Lastly, the Peasant by Kingsley. Technically a boost pedal but it will drive anything after it as hard as you want. It has a 12ax7 tube and an impedance control that, when placed first in line, kind of acts like a Rangemaster only, for me, much better and more useful. You will only understand this pedal if you have played one. Highly recommended.

Those 3 work for me. You could use a Klon in place of the Peasant and get similar use from it.


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

Grab n Go said:


> I really like my Bogner Blue for low/mid gain plexi type stuff. Great dynamics.
> 
> For boosting a crunchy amp, I'd have to say the Suhr Koko Boost.
> 
> I'm digging my Seymour Duncan Palladium these days. I run it with the gain all the way off, so I use it like a mid-gainer.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

vadsy said:


> three Metal Zones,., in series. only if money is no object of course


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

TWRC said:


> I've been though way too many overdrives to count, but my three are (in this order):
> 
> 
> Smallsound Bigsound Mini
> Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop
> Greer Lightspeed
> Honourable mention to the Earthquaker Devices Westwood


Thanks for sharing my friend


----------



## Mr.nice_guy

zztomato said:


> Number 1 is easy: V1 BJFE Honey Bee. Just the best ever. Never sounds like a pedal, just sounds and responds like a small tube combo. I've had a few Honey Bees and they have all been a bit different from one another. The one I have had for the last several years is the best.
> Next is the Nordland ODR-C and also the Vemuram Shanks ODS. Both Nobels inspired but the Nordland is an updated version by the Nobels original designer.
> Lastly, the Peasant by Kingsley. Technically a boost pedal but it will drive anything after it as hard as you want. It has a 12ax7 tube and an impedance control that, when placed first in line, kind of acts like a Rangemaster only, for me, much better and more useful. You will only understand this pedal if you have played one. Highly recommended.
> 
> Those 3 work for me. You could use a Klon in place of the Peasant and get similar use from it.


Thanks for sharing my friend 
Very interesting


----------



## mhammer

Since I had a couple of pre-drilled enclosures with 6 holes, I was wondering what to do with them. The Mostortion I mentioned has 5 controls: gain, volume and a very useful T/M/B tonestack. What can go in the 6th hole? Then I remembered the kerfuffle over the original TS-808 Tube Screamer, vs the TS-9. The difference between the two is largely in the output buffer. The buffer loads down the signal in a way that can smooth out tone if one is running the pedal directly to the amp. The trouble is that, because of the electronic switching, the same buffer is shared by *both* clean and overdrive tones. It might _help_ the overdrive, but sucks tone from the clean/bypass. The 808-vs-9 difference is really only the value of two resistors, which I could easily change with a toggle. So that decided it. THIS Mostortion is going to have a toggle to select between the 808-type output buffer and the 9-type output buffer. As it turns out the stock Mostortion has the identical output buffer of a TS-9, so I can use the toggle to plunk an 808 buffer onto a Mostortion. And because I'm using a true bypass stompswitch rather than e-switching, it has no impact on the bypass signal. That's the beauty of DIY.

Just finished tweaking a pedal that's not technically an overdrive but lends itself to overdrive well. The Systech Harmonic Energizer was a sort of variable resonant boost that Frank Zappa used. You can adjust the frequency where the boost occurs over a much broader range than a wah, and adjust the emphasis/selectivity of that boost, and also adjust the gain. Normally, it's a fairly clean output unless you have the emphasis and gain cranked. I thought about it and realized it was a simple matter to mod it to have higher gain and deliberately clip, so I included a toggle to select between hi-gain+clipping and lower gain without clipping. Here's a demo of a fellow's clone. Mine sounds a bit like the pedal used with a distortion.


----------



## RYAN1987M

Used as a clean boost -










Used as a transparent-ish OD -










Used as a 'colour-adding' (aka non-transparent) OD - 










The RYRA and the SolidGoldFX were easy picks for me, I knew instantly. The transparent-ish OD category changes with some frequency. But, in general, these are all among the top of the pile -


----------



## Kerry Brown

I don’t use pedals much and have only tried a half dozen overdrives. The only one that gets regular use is the first one I bought, a Boss BD2. The only other one that has stuck around is a Green Rhino. The rest are long gone.


----------



## mhammer

RYAN1987M said:


> Used as a clean boost -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used as a transparent-ish OD -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used as a 'colour-adding' (aka non-transparent) OD -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RYRA and the SolidGoldFX were easy picks for me, I knew instantly. The transparent-ish OD category changes with some frequency. But, in general, these are all among the top of the pile -


Good choices. Good taste.


----------



## ga20t

Black Box (Bluesbreaker circuit)
BYOC Mini Mouse (RAT), used as a low gainer

These are the only ones that ever stay.


----------



## TWRC

RYAN1987M said:


> But, in general, these are all among the top of the pile -


We clearly have similar ears / taste!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Stephenson Stage Hog: Lead
Stephenson Stage Hog: Rhythm
Stephenson Stage Hog: Bypass


----------



## jaymeister

Klon
King of Tone
RAT


----------



## Robhotdad

I have a Boss SD-1 that I modded. You put a Keeley compressor in front of it and run it into a Twin Reverb. 

Most of the pedals listed are internally darn near identical. It's the filtering (capacitor values) that end up pleasing the ear, and everyone likes something different. Mids make the guitar tone. I will say that the Bixonic Expandora is worthy of mention in the list.


----------



## Chito

I haven't looked at ODs in a while now. For me, these 3 are the ones I use:
Klon KTR
Hermida Zendrive (Original)
Ethos TWE-1


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I don't own one--(Unlike Distortion pedals where I don't own one, I own four--for ODs I own none.)
But of the ones I've tried:

Boss Blues Driver is my favourite
I have been tempted to buy one more than once.


----------



## mhammer

I don't want to be a fly in the ointment here, but the Klon KTR and earlier versions were NOT designed or intended to be "overdrive" pedals in the same way as many of the others listed. The overdrive produced was intended to come from the *amp*, with the pedal preconditioning the signal to extract pleasing overdrive from the amp itself. This is distinct from many of the other pedals mentioned, which will produce a recognizable overdrive sound almost independent of the amp they are used with. That distinction is, admittedly, lost on some people, since many like the sound of a true overdrive feeding an already dirty amp. Heck, I find many overdrives I've made make the dirty channel of my cheap solid-state amp sound better than it does on its own. But they also have an identifiable and pleasing sound on their own when the amp is set clean. I had two ungooped Centaur boards for a short period, that Bill Finnegan sent me, and found them to be rather unremarkable when used as if they were more conventional overdrives, at conversation levels, into a clean amp. Think of the KTR as a dirty-able booster.

In my band days, I used a compressor as my booster to push my EQ pedal and amp into overdrive. Compressors tend to rob overdrives of their touch-responsiveness, but they DO produce a more consistent overdrive tone, which can be useful and pleasing in some contexts.


----------



## zdogma

mhammer said:


> Think of the KTR as a dirty-able booster.
> 
> Compressors tend to rob overdrives of their touch-responsiveness, but they DO produce a more consistent overdrive tone, which can be useful and pleasing in some contexts.


Agreed re Klon type pedals-some of the cloned versions are tweaked to be a bit better as true overdrives, but in general they are best to boost an amp (or boost other pedals, which is mostly what I use it for)

I use the compressor after overdrive and before mod and delay to avoid that issue


----------



## bzrkrage

Klon KTR
Hudson Broadcast 
Xotic custom shop BB Preamp Comp
That’s this week..... until my next “OD/Fuzz Anonymous “ meeting.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

I use two EQ pedals for boost and don't really have any use for verge of breakup/slightly dirty tones. I've owned more than a few distortion pedals but I don't think I've owned something marketed as an overdrive. 😣


----------



## MarkM

Boss SD-1 80's
OCD or Goudie 808+
Radial Hot British

Strymon OB1 comp in front of all of them


----------



## BobChuck

Fulltone Ranger Treble Booster
Analogman KOT/POT
KingTone BluesPower


----------



## JDaniels

Boss SD-1
Tubescreamer 
RYRA Klone (wish I wouldn’t have sold this one)


----------



## n1ck_

Klon (I built myself a BYOC Silver Pony)
Timmy
SD-1

TheTimmy really has some nice warmth, the other two I mostly use for stacking!


----------



## cboutilier

I can only love what I've truly known. As such:

Drivetrain
Dumbler (Zendrive clone I believe?)
Sparkle Drive


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

1. Hudson Electronics Broadcast
2. Cornerstone Gladio SC
3. 1981 DRV


----------



## Chito

zdogma said:


> Agreed re Klon type pedals-some of the cloned versions are tweaked to be a bit better as true overdrives, but in general they are best to boost an amp (or boost other pedals, which is mostly what I use it for)
> 
> I use the compressor after overdrive and before mod and delay to avoid that issue


I also use my KTR to boost the Zendrive or the TWE-1.


----------



## zdogma

Festus McCorkindale said:


> 1. Hudson Electronics Broadcast
> 2. Cornerstone Gladio SC
> 3. 1981 DRV


I have the double Gladio and its very good. Does the blend control add a lot?


----------



## Milkman

Sparkledrive

OCD

Catalinbread SCOD


----------



## TheGASisReal

Jan Ray


----------



## Dorian2

Visual Sound VS/XO.


----------



## TimH

If money were no object:

Kingtone Duellist
Dan Drive Secret
Chase Automatone Presmp MKII

Quite sure there are few tones I couldn't craft between those.


----------



## MTs393

Jan Ray, Maxon SD-9, King tone Soloist


----------



## JohnnyVancouver

Haven't played many but so far my top 3 are Analogman Prince of Tone, Vemuram Shanks ODS-1, and Klon style pedal (Wampler Tummus maybe? )


----------



## Adcandour

nman said:


> Boss Blues Driver...crunch to metal. Anyone agree ?


When Keeley modded with all the fixins, these are top notch. (Stock is kinda weak, imo)


----------



## Adcandour

Dyna Red Distortion
Keeley Modded Bluesdriver
Some Keeley modded TS808s


----------



## mhammer

Adcandour said:


> Dyna Red Distortion
> Keeley Modded Bluesdriver
> Some Keeley modded TS808s


Keep your eyes peeled for a Boss ROD-10 on Kijiji. It has 5 different analog drives, plus a 3-band sweepable-mids EQ. The first 3 drives are very close to the BD-2 in design. How close they are to a Keeley-modded BD-2, I couldn't say, but but might really like them. They're half-rack, so not readily pedalboard friendly, but can be actuated by a simple remote on/off switch.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Analogman King Of Tone
A good Klone, I like the Rockett Archer

Both extremely useful for different reasons.


----------



## Adcandour

mhammer said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for a Boss ROD-10 on Kijiji. It has 5 different analog drives, plus a 3-band sweepable-mids EQ. The first 3 drives are very close to the BD-2 in design. How close they are to a Keeley-modded BD-2, I couldn't say, but but might really like them. They're half-rack, so not readily pedalboard friendly, but can be actuated by a simple remote on/off switch.


Don't give me gas. Kapeesh?


----------



## mhammer

Adcandour said:


> Don't give me gas. Kapeesh?


Folks who have rack stuff are increasingly likely to use plug-ins these days, and let their rack stuff go for peanuts. I bought mine for $25. Some gas _*should*_ be honoured, just like some paranoias are ultimately justified.


----------



## Tigger25

YaReMi said:


> Mythos Mjolnir (Wildwood Ed.)
> OCD
> Simble
> 
> Edit: Honorable mention goes to RYRA's Klone and .. I only include pedals I played.


Love the Simble!


----------



## 1979 930

Great list!

Gladio
Kot
Highwayman (peasant + page in a pedal)


----------



## mhammer

Made myself a KoT and fired it up yesterday and today. Decent pedal. The two in a row actually sounds nicer than either one alone. I included mode switches to select between what amounts to "clean" boost and each of the two types of clipping, for each channel, plus an order-flipper toggle (A>B, B>A). The other thing I did was use the "stock" op-amp (4580) for one side, and a "lower quality" LM1458 for the other. That latter choice was based on a forum member's Timmy that we experimented with, and discovered we both liked the 1458 in there more than the ostensibly higher-quality one it came with. It's nice being able to instantly compare the two clipping modes, as well as compare the one chip vs the other, and especially the order of which side drives the other. I like the 1458 side driving the 4580 side. Smoother.


----------



## Okay Player

mhammer said:


> Made myself a KoT and fired it up yesterday and today. Decent pedal. The two in a row actually sounds nicer than either one alone. I included mode switches to select between what amounts to "clean" boost and each of the two types of clipping, for each channel, plus an order-flipper toggle (A>B, B>A). The other thing I did was use the "stock" op-amp (4580) for one side, and a "lower quality" LM1458 for the other. That latter choice was based on a forum member's Timmy that we experimented with, and discovered we both liked the 1458 in there more than the ostensibly higher-quality one it came with. It's nice being able to instantly compare the two clipping modes, as well as compare the one chip vs the other, and especially the order of which side drives the other. I like the 1458 side driving the 4580 side. Smoother.
> 
> View attachment 373238


You know, for a guy who told me he doesn't like Bluesbreakers....


----------



## Tigger25

Tigger25 said:


> Love the Simble!


I took the Simble with me to an out of country studio session and it did not let me down. It seems to interact well with all the amps I have plugged into so far. You guys will probably laugh but the second pedal on my list would be the Joyo American. I know it's a ripoff of the Tech 21 Blonde...it's a pedal that can really be fined tuned. And in recent days a pedal that I have come back to is the Chandler Tube Driver. It's the one with the wall wart that everyone bashes...I think it does the same job as the heralded version.


----------



## mhammer

Okay Player said:


> You know, for a guy who told me he doesn't like Bluesbreakers....


  
Keep in mind the KoT is *derived* from the Bluesbreaker design, but isn't a Bluesbreaker. It's better than one of those.


----------



## troyhead

mhammer said:


> the Klon KTR and earlier versions were NOT designed or intended to be "overdrive" pedals


But does it really matter what a pedal was *designed *to be if it sounds good as something else?

Univibe - designed to sound like a Leslie (which is does poorly), but sounds great as its own thing
Studio Tape decks - designed to record audio, but used to invent delay, flange, and chorus effects
Guitar amps - designed to cleanly amplify an electric guitar signal, but sound cool when pushed harder than intended. Overdrive itself in an unintended use!


----------



## mhammer

troyhead said:


> But does it really matter what a pedal was *designed *to be if it sounds good as something else?
> 
> Univibe - designed to sound like a Leslie (which is does poorly), but sounds great as its own thing
> Studio Tape decks - designed to record audio, but used to invent delay, flange, and chorus effects
> Guitar amps - designed to cleanly amplify an electric guitar signal, but sound cool when pushed harder than intended. Overdrive itself in an unintended use!


Yes and no. Your examples are entirely apt. I was simply trying to disabuse people of the notion that it has some special overdrive "signature" that would merit dropping 4 figures on one. Having had 2 that Bill sent me to work on, I was not at all impressed with the unit as an overdrive pedal intended to yield an overdrive tone at any volume level into any amp. Were I permitted to push a JTM45 and 4x12 cab hard enough, I'm quite certain I would have likely compensated Bill to let me keep one of them. But tested the way I test most pedals I build or work on, nothing special.

Having said that, there is no end to the devices that can be used to produce overdrive but which were never designed or intended for that purpose. My own very first overdrive "pedal" in the late '60s was the mic preamp of a 12AX7 tube-based Roberts tape deck I had. The guitar signal saturated the mic preamp, and feeding my guitar amp with the line out saturated the amp. It sounded a-m-a-z-i-n-g...but then that's my recollection from over 50 years back. Could have been a piece of shite. All I know is that my garage-band mates also thought it sounded great. They were none too thrilled about its cumbersome size, though.


----------



## troyhead

mhammer said:


> Having said that, there is no end to the devices that can be used to produce overdrive but which were never designed or intended for that purpose. My own very first overdrive "pedal" in the late '60s was the mic preamp of a 12AX7 tube-based Roberts tape deck I had. The guitar signal saturated the mic preamp, and feeding my guitar amp with the line out saturated the amp. It sounded a-m-a-z-i-n-g...but then that's my recollection from over 50 years back. Could have been a piece of shite. All I know is that my garage-band mates also thought it sounded great. They were none too thrilled about its cumbersome size, though.


That story kinda sounds like those "Filmosound" projectors that get converted into amazing amps.  I've seen pedals bigger than those amps, so maybe they qualify for this discussion as well.


----------



## mhammer

For years, because I had heard he was also using a reeI-to-reel machine as his "preamp", I had always thought that Ritchie Blackmore was doing something similar to what I was doing. Turned out he was a) using a solid-state Aiwa machine, and b) was using it to merely colour the tone, rather than pummel it, in much the same way people like to use the Echoplex preamp. That's not wrong in any way (I mean, hey, it's Ritchie for pete's sake). It's just different than what I was doing.


----------



## Lul4Arm

My always on od pedals are a Janray and a Lightspeed. my add on is a analogue silver mod tube screamer. For when I want my guitar to really sing its guts out.


----------



## JMann

1) OCD
2) OCD
3) OCD and SGFX If 6 Was 9 circuits

Honestly, I have a hard time, not that I spend much time thinking about it, distinguishing between boosts, overdrives, distortions, and even some fuzzes. I just like what I like when it comes to gain pedals. The OCD and 6 Was 9 circuits are just bliss to my ears.


----------



## phunkymunky

Of the ones I've tried:
Jackson golden boy
Hao rumble mod
Earthquaker palisades


----------



## Okay Player

phunkymunky said:


> Of the ones I've tried:
> Jackson golden boy
> Hao rumble mod
> Earthquaker palisades


Have you check out the JHS 3 series Overdrive?


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

TC mojomojo! Cheap but awesome. I’ve had a bunch of more expensive pedals, sold them all, and run 2 of these side by side. Paid less for the 2 than 1 big name pedal. Just saying ...


----------



## Milkman

I haven't really used any of the super expensive overdrives, but I've had good luck with these:


1. VooDoo Lab Sparkle drive mod
2. OCD
3. Catalinbread SCOD
3b. Tube screamer (I think I have three at the moment).

Any of those used judiciously will yield great overdriven tones in my opinion.


----------



## libtech

My fave so far is a kingsley harlot


----------



## ga20t

Edit: double post


----------



## David Graves

Just the ones I've used.
1. Thorpy Gunshot. I had one a few years back Traded it for who the heck knows what. I've finally decided after trying dozens of others, that I have to have another one.

2. Radial Tone Bone Trimode. Steve Lukather is never wrong, and this is no exception. Other pedals will likely come and go, but this one is unlikely to ever come off of my pedal board.

3. Toss up on the third one (technically I'm picking 4) Amplified Nation Big Bloom. It's impossible to get a bad sound from it, or the RYRA Klone. I've owned three of these. Again, useful at any setting. Unfortunately, my current amp doesn't like their buffered bypass, or I'd have one on my board right now.


----------



## Grainslayer

Spruce Effects Arborist
JHS Moonshine v1
OCD v1.7


-The Arborist was a random trade with a member.Id never heard of this company before and really wasnt expecting much.Fantastic pedal.Cant stop playing with it.😍🤘
-The moonshine was also a random pedal i had never heard of.Picked it up locally of craigslist and love it.


----------



## Dorian2

The only 2 I've owned.

1986 Boss DS-1 - It can be tweaked as a Gain pedal

Visual Sound VS/XO - Lots of tweakability. Almost too much.


----------



## Okay Player

Grainslayer said:


> Jhs Moonshine v1
> Ocd v1.7
> Boss SD-2
> 
> I picked up the moonshine used off local craigslist having never heard of it before.Its my favorite so far.


I've got a Double Barrel (which has a Moonshine v2) and it's a great little TS variant.


----------



## Grainslayer

Okay Player said:


> I've got a Double Barrel (which has a Moonshine v2) and it's a great little TS variant.


Cool,id like to pick up a morning glory at some point so a double barrel would be awesome.I was using an sd1 and ts9 for ever before the moonshine,now i dont use them at all.


----------



## Okay Player

Grainslayer said:


> Cool,id like to pick up a morning glory at some point so a double barrel would be awesome.I was using an sd1 and ts9 for ever before the moonshine,now i dont use them at all.


The V2 has the clean blend feature which is unnecessary, but cool. Like a lot of us, I have a lot of drive pedals that I cycle through on my board, but if I were forced to I could happily get by with a RAT of some variety, a Double Barrel, and my Boss DM-2w. Now, of course life would be very boring at that point, but if I had to really strip things down that would probably be it.


----------



## RYAN1987M

(duplicate post)


----------



## Sunny1433

Snouse Blackbox, Klon KTR, Tubesteader Beekeeper


----------

